# Tolerance level of MBTI Theory



## ErenYeager (Dec 8, 2013)

My theory on Tolerance level
(Could be found on my DeviantArt Kuesuke)
________________________________________
MBTI tolerance on bullshit
Less tolerant<Tolerant

I=E Doesn't have much influence.

S<N Si is more reliant on past experiences than Se or intuitive types who are more focused on future or other possibilities. On the other hand, Ne allows the individual to see many possibilities from other perspectives which allows them to become more tolerant of other's point of view. Si<Ni<Se<Ne

T<F Feelers may be more forgiving than Thinkers as they are more likely to think of the feelings of the other more than the argument itself. Te would be the least tolerant as it's used to judge what's happening in the external world. Similarly, Fi is also used to judge others based on personal opinions, therefore the individual would most likely argue what they feel is right. Fi>Ti>Fe>Te

J<P Judgers are more prone to keeping to their own schedules and rather inflexible with (unreasonable) changes, and would argue their point when perceivers are more flexible and more likely to doubt their own point.

Hierachy/Importance of each factor as dominant or auxiliary.
1. J 2. Te
3. Si 4. Fe
5. Ni 6. Se
7. Ti 8. Ne
9. Fi

Ranking from least tolerant to most tolerant.
1. ESTJ
2. ISTJ
3. ENTJ
4. INTJ
5. ESFJ
6. ISFJ
7. ENFJ
8. INFJ
9. ESTP
10. ISTP
11. ENTP
12. INTP
13. ESFP
14. ISFP
15. ENFP
16. INFP
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I only wrote this because I was bored, I'm not a psychology nor do I study it, so it's basically an amateur's theory; it doesn't have to apply to any type particularly because everyone is unique, but just the big picture. If anything needs clarification or you don't agree with my point, argue with me.  ~ Shou. (If you're wondering I usually use Shou as my internet nickname)


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

This is so true. Sometimes when I can't sleep at night, I just lie in my bed and tolerate everything.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

If you aren't trying to achieve the difficult and complex, tolerance becomes easier.

If you aren't a part of something that others want to use and thus want to harry you, tolerance becomes easier.

Not all things are equal. Depending on the issue, tolerance can be beneficial or detrimental.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Go tell an INFP something that they disagree with and see how tolerant they _really _are.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Moreover, try criticizing their decision making.
Not just a Je dom thing and they're generally more direct.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Tolerance is determined by how a person reacts to a differing opinion from theirs, it's why it's so fun to mess around with a lot of left-wing liberals because despite tolerance being a supposed virtue, there tends to be some strong reactions from that front. There is also the whole "if you tolerate intolerance you're not really a liberal" which is a funny example of a circular statement if I ever saw one. There is also the question of how you define "tolerance" and "intolerant" in a given context. 

Personally, I think people should be as honest as possible in a situation where something bothers them.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Tollerance is a tricky word. Some people make a lot of noise but will turn on a dime if offered a well reasoned argument that has some angle to it that matters to them. Other people sound gracious, while inside they hold long grudges about things that don't have any real world consequence for anybody.

For me, Si and Fi are the hardest to deal with because what they say matters, and what is going on inside may not be anything alike? (harder for them to present a verbalization?). I don't care if somebody is intollerant as long as these are intollerances that we can and do deal with legally when necessary. 

I don't mean people should kill each other. I don't like being around people who try to tell you they are being logical but then they don't present the actual argument or grievance. You don't have to be logical and I don't have to agree with you, and we could still get along fine. Its perfectly okay to say I want this or that. I'ts perfectly okay to tell me I'm wrong - and dump it all on me about why. Just don't mix these things together and pretend it's all the same. - I'm a little bit inflexible about that.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Old Intern said:


> Some people don't have any real world consequence for anybody.
> 
> I don't care if somebody is tolerant as long as we can and do deal with them when necessary.
> 
> People should kill each other. I don't like being around people. You don't have to be logical and I don't have to agree with you, just don't mix these things together and pretend it's all the same.


I have to agree.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

People should kill each other? :shocked:


----------



## Lilyanith (Nov 8, 2010)

KraChZiMan said:


> This is so true. Sometimes when I can't sleep at night, I just lie in my bed and tolerate everything.


This made my night. Well done, sir.


----------

